# Cracklin Pork Belly



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Cracklin Pork Belly*


I prepped the skin by scoring and salting, now it's air drying.










I also scored the bottom and applied my pork rub.










After air drying in the fridge for about 20 hours.










It went into the smoker with Cherry at 275°.
I've it on a rack steaming over apple juice.
Here in a few it'll go into a 475° oven to transform the skin into cracklins.










Out of the smoker after 2 hours at 275°





















And into a 475° oven until the skin puffs into delicious cracklins.
And it was in the final couple minutes of that process that I got distracted and burnt the top of them.










So like burnt toast I tried to save them by scraping the layer of char off and trimming the sides and was somewhat rewarded with some pretty fair cracklin pork belly.











Not bad for almost ruining it.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Damnit man. I just had a friggin pb&j for dinner. I want to eat my phone just looking at that


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

I would weigh 800mlbs if I lived downwind of you!!!!! Holy moly


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if my food will be mad at me for looking at food porn. I guess I’ll just delete my browser history


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's one chunk of meat I haven't attempted but want to!!! Looks like an eater!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> That's one chunk of meat I haven't attempted but want to!!! Looks like an eater!!!!


I've another one drying the fridge right now, gonna do this one the somewhat the same but braised in an Asian sauce.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> I've another one drying the fridge right now, gonna do this one the somewhat the same but braised in an Asian sauce.



https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/dry-age-prime-rib-39-days-702073/



You need to try this sometime brother.... I got chewed out on the Egghead Forum fer cutting off the outter layer of crust (lost a bit of weight off the meat) and it sorta makes sense to not cut it off. Still haven't tried it again, but will be doing it soon since I'm eating better now and using the EGG again!:thumbsup:


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Same I want to try this as well! Looks delicious to me even when it was burnt!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Did this......turned out great. Gonna make a top 10 dish around here.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

hyco said:


> Did this......turned out great. Gonna make a top 10 dish around here.


:thumbup:


----------

